# PI 3 zu langsam +  hängt...woran liegts?



## PhoenixEX (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ne Frage.
Mein PI ist ziemlich langsam.
Zwar nicht immer aber wenn ich den Browser "Chromium"(oder wie das heißt) verwende und das Terminal, dann hängt es mal Zwischendurch.
Ich habe ein Verdacht weiß aber net, ob ich richtig liege:

kann es an der SD Karte liegen?
Ich habe diese hier
Bot Check

Sollte ich mir eine bessere/schneller anschaffen?
Wenn ja, welche?

Oder ist das auch bei euch so?
Danke


----------



## fotoman (8. Februar 2018)

Dass die RaspPi grundsätzlich nicht gerade performant ist, sollte ja bekannt sein. Die Speicherkarte tut dann ihr übriges, die liest (und angeblich schreibt, wobei ich das stark bezweifele) halt nur dann mit 40 MB/s, wenn man große Dateien überträgt. Sobald aber viele kleine Daten geschrieben werden müssen (Chromium wird vermutlich wie Firefox andauernd Daten auf das Laufwerk schreiben), brechen solche Karten gnadenlos ein.

Ich würde daher z.B. so eine Karte testen:
SanDisk Ultra 32GB microSDHC Speicherkarte + Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
wichtig ist dabei neben dem Class 10 und U1 das "A1". Nur diese (neueren) Karten sind ein wenig dafür ausgelegt, als Speichererweiterung genutzt zu werden (siehe auch den Benchmark dort auf der Seite).

Wieviel von der Leistung beim RaspPi noch übrig belibt (ist wenigstens der MicroSD-Slot vernünftig angebunden oder hängt der am USB2-Port?) musst Du selber heraus finden oder halt im Netz suchen.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Februar 2018)

Das Cache-Verzeichnis vom Chromium in eine RAM-Disk legen, könnte helfen. Zumindest bei der Applikation.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (22. Februar 2018)

Zeigt das vielleicht ein kleines buntes Quadrat rechts oben im Display? Wenn ja - Stromversorgung austauschen, Stecker und/oder Kabel. Meine RP2 hat immer heruntergetaktet bei schlechter Stromversorgung.


----------



## shadie (22. Februar 2018)

mal mit HTOP die Auslastung des Pi ausgelesen?


----------

